# Smell when I run my washing machine



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

And why do I smell sewage when my furnace runs?


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

roflmao What you don't find out there geez


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've seen this on an ice machine, in a resteraunt. . Also drinking fountains in a factory installed by their maintenance men... both were fined heavily.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

It's the smell of money for Dunbar!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING;
[FONT=Comic Sans MS said:


> *Smell when I run my washing machine* ?[/FONT]
> 
> *Per previous posts this title has only one answer.*
> *Rinse your drawers before you turn on the washer !!! ROTFLMAO *


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

I thank the good Lord above when I find plumbing like that. The customer gets their plumbing/problem repaired and I get paid.


----------

